# Anybody know what the first use of carbon fiber in bow was and when?



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I found this link. I am wondering whether this is referring to the Gold Medalist limbs.

http://www.hoyt.com/community/news_detail.php?id=411


----------

